# Confirmed: the Nintendo 3DS blocks DS flashcarts



## Costello (Feb 25, 2011)

As we had imagined, original Nintendo DS and DSi flashcarts are not functioning at all on the *Nintendo 3DS*. Members of our forums have tested compatibility with multiple cards, and results are 100% negative. Tested flashcarts so far:
Supercard DSTWO
Supercard DSONE
R4 DS
EZ-Flash Vi
Acekard 2i
From the first reports we've received, the flashcart icons show up normally in the 3DS menu but refuse to launch. Will flashcart manufacturers release firmware updates to bypass the new protection of the 3DS? Hard to say, but they are probably at work already. The first team to break the 3DS protections will certainly receive great praise from the community.

[tvwide]255-186[/tvwide]
*DS Flashcarts on Nintendo 3DS*
An attempt to run DS flashcarts on the Nintendo 3DS (video by ahtin)



Spoiler: Translation



At 0:31 and again at 1:32, the screen says the following:

```
???????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂAn error has occurred.

??????OFF??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Please shut the power OFF
????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ and follow the instructions
????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂin the user manual.
```




Credit for testing goes to trusted forum members ahtin and ManFranceGermany


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2011)

We did see that one coming. Now to wait and see for the iEvo with the DSi exploit. If only there was a Japanese loader available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






-Qtis


----------



## HaniKazmi (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sure ds/dsi mode will be cracked relativly easily. 3DS mode is whole different ball game though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## corenting (Feb 25, 2011)

This was expected... I hope it will be "cracked" soon !
3DS homebrews will be great !


----------



## NamoNakamura (Feb 25, 2011)

Probably means we can count out the Acekard 2i as well.

EDIT:  Well, actually, I'm not sure.  My Acekard 2i is flashed to show up as "Danny Phantom: Urban Jungle", but sometimes displays as "Acekard".  When I run it when it displays as Acekard, it gives a generic "Please turn off and resort to manual" message.  Just gotta wait, I guess.


----------



## xaeroak15 (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe you can try this:

```
http://www.acekard3.com/
```
kakashi~


----------



## CookiesMilk (Feb 25, 2011)

Wish those flash cartridges developer won't be success in cracking it. Forever not.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 25, 2011)

That was expected.

Now the countdown has started, let's see how many time the 3DS will resist.

(I would laugh very hard if by saturday night, yasu post a video of him playing pop'n music on his brand new 3DS) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 25, 2011)

xaeroak15 said:
			
		

> Maybe you can try this:
> 
> ```
> http://www.acekard3.com/
> ...


FAKE ! like every other website opened by the same guy hidden behind an anonymous dns company.
Please people, stop posting those dirty links. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Proof :

http://whois.domaintools.com/3dschip.com
http://whois.domaintools.com/cyclo3ds.com
http://whois.domaintools.com/acekard3.com
http://whois.domaintools.com/ezflash3ds.com
http://whois.domaintools.com/sc3ds.com

@ahtin and ManFranceGermany : thanks for the heads up. Was to expect indeed.


----------



## Raika (Feb 25, 2011)

I sure hope that a firmware update would allow current flashcarts to work on the 3DS... Saves us from having to buy a new flashcart for the 3DS (if one is ever made... haha).


----------



## Isaac_GS (Feb 25, 2011)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> Probably means we can count out the Acekard 2i as well.
> 
> EDIT:  Well, actually, I'm not sure.  My Acekard 2i is flashed to show up as "Danny Phantom: Urban Jungle", but sometimes displays as "Acekard".  When I run it when it displays as Acekard, it gives a generic "Please turn off and resort to manual" message.  Just gotta wait, I guess.


My AK2i shows as Alex Rider (formerly Danny Phantom before the 1.41 update) in my DSi, but has the AK2 Icon in my DS Phat.  I think something is wrong with your Acekard if it's showing up as AK2 in your DSi.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 25, 2011)

Isaac_GS said:
			
		

> NamoNakamura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, nothing's wrong. It happens to me too. It's really random though.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 25, 2011)

Well - that's it.... I'M not buying a 3DS EVER !!!!! ............









.................................................Until there's a flashcard that'll work on it !! - I'll miss my Homebrew !!!!


----------



## Nujui (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks to the people for the heads up, but I can probably say we all saw this coming.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 25, 2011)

Since most flashcart teams are located in HK and that they already have some stocks of 3DS, I think they'll start working on the issue very fast (Supercard/AK... team probably already have one 3DS in hand).


----------



## deathking (Feb 25, 2011)

ok at least we know that the 3ds isnt being bricked by flash carts


----------



## Yuan (Feb 25, 2011)

xaeroak15 said:
			
		

> Maybe you can try this:
> 
> ```
> http://www.acekard3.com/
> ...



http://www.acekard.com/news.php#100


----------



## SpaceJump (Feb 25, 2011)

The current carts not working was obvious. But I wonder why they didn't update the DSi to block them if they knew how to. Maybe the blocking of the carts in the 3DS is implemented in hardware...


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> The current carts not working was obvious. But I wonder why they didn't update the DSi to block them if they knew how to. Maybe the blocking of the carts in the 3DS is implemented in hardware...
> 
> It might have something to do with the hardware capable of checking what is actually running on the cart instead of just checking what is running *when booting the cart*. Maybe something like a hypervisor is indeed in the 3DS:
> 
> ...



Thus if this is the case, flashcarts would show up on the boot, but will not work :I


-Qtis


----------



## zombymario (Feb 25, 2011)

Good to hear that the flashcard is 'recognized' by the 3DS. Hope a firmware update will make them work.


----------



## ChrisRX (Feb 25, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> That was expected.
> 
> Now the countdown has started, let's see how many time the 3DS will resist.
> 
> ...


Why did I never realise there was a Pop'n Music simulator for DS until you just mentioned it.  I've been missing out.


----------



## ecko (Feb 25, 2011)

hardly surprising


----------



## Chesskid1 (Feb 25, 2011)

do you think they'll offer refund for flash cards since they don't work with the 3ds?


----------



## Yuan (Feb 25, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> do you think they'll offer refund for flash cards since they don't work with the 3ds?



lol? And do they even advertised that?


----------



## Blastoise (Feb 25, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> do you think they'll offer refund for flash cards since they don't work with the 3ds?


No, if you look in the T&Cs, idiocy is NOT covered.


----------



## Frogman (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm hoping he's trollin.....

On topic: The race begins


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 25, 2011)

Guys the ONLY time your Acekard2i will show up as 'Acekard' on the DSi is after going to that mini-camera app on the homescreen by pressing L/R.


----------



## Toa_235 (Feb 25, 2011)

to be honest, I think you people are being a bit naive. why ? 
I't like hello captain obvious! 
It's more than obvious that Nintendo prepared itself, and 3DS surely has more than one any-piracy method built into it's hardware and OS.
Something tells me it's not gonna be so simple this time.

EDIT : and the fact that the 3DS is actually recognizing the flashcarts doesn't mean anything. my guess is that Nintendo did that on purpose.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2011)

I really hope no one is able to crack the 3DS, I want to see this one have a chance.


----------



## Yuan (Feb 25, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I really hope no one is able to crack the 3DS, I want to see this one have a chance.



Odd to see this kind of post on this forum.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah....no shit it blocks cards


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 25, 2011)

SCDS2 NOT WORK???


----------



## Toa_235 (Feb 25, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> SCDS2 NOT WORK???



sigh ....


----------



## Yuan (Feb 25, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> SCDS2 NOT WORK???



It works. Costello is obvious joking.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DSi had no chance thanks to flashcards. I may use flashcards, but I don't want them on the 3DS. I want to see good games on the 3DS and a crack this early (or even at all) will just turn 3rd party developer away and we will end up with the same crap library. I hope the 3DS never gets a flashcard at this point.


----------



## Chesskid1 (Feb 25, 2011)

gbatemp is a slow pony today

i mean there's already videos of flashcards being tested on a 3ds on youtube and they still using text confirmations /w no proof lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=revAXc2d514


----------



## Yuan (Feb 25, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought a PS3 on 2009 with this kind of thinking too, but it ended hacked (but at least the games are excellent, imo). If nintendo indeed make good games on 3DS I hope it remains unhacked for a good time too.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2009 was long into the PS3's life span, there are plenty of great games for it and really a hack this late in it's life only slightly hurts them.
The 3DS hasn't even been released and people want flashcards for it. If it gets released and flashcards are released with in it's first year, no one is going to want to work with it for fear of their games getting pirated. Hell even if the flashcard can't play 3DS games it's still not going to convince them the system is safe. The 3DS as a system will sell, but there won't be that many good games for it.


----------



## Costello (Feb 25, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> gbatemp is a slow pony today
> 
> i mean there's already videos of flashcards being tested on a 3ds on youtube and they still using text confirmations /w no proof lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=revAXc2d514



this video was posted a few minutes ago by ahtin (gbatemp member) 
and he's going to upload it to the GBAtemp TV in a few minutes


----------



## ChrisRX (Feb 25, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I really hope no one is able to crack the 3DS, I want to see this one have a chance.


I agree with this.  And even if it does get modded in some way I hope it's not simple to do.  The only people who should be downloading games are the people who understand the legalities of what they're doing, not just any 10 year old with an internet connection


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder...(If they ever crack it) How large is a 3DS rom? And how will the roms will be called? .N3DS, .3DS?


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 25, 2011)

if there were a betting system i would bet on at least something will be cracked (prob ds mode) by the end of the weekend. lol.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 25, 2011)

Best just wait for Lego star wars 3 for an exploit then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




/troll
Didn't think they would work but you can never be sure can you. Probably the new OS required a complete remake of the flashcart system rather than just a new one. I'm betting hackers try out softmodding first though, although there's not much money in that.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, ahtin and ManFranceGermany


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 25, 2011)

i am expecting the DSTWO to win the race unless iEVO reaches beyond my expectations
if this was a movie, the r4 team would win


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 25, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> i am expecting the DSTWO to win the race unless iEVO reaches beyond my expectations
> if this was a movie, the r4 team would win


iEvo is the new flashcart that cracked DSi mode and was released whilst the 3DS was in production.
I don't think nintendo will have been able to develop anything against it.
Or it might just be the flashcarts don't know how to interface the 3DS properly.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 25, 2011)

That topic is pointless. You didn't need confirmation, I could have told you that before they even announced the 3DS.

Oh, in case you didn't know already, the upcoming 3DS flashcarts won't work on the next portable system after the 3DS.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm starting to think that even the Cyclo iEvo thingy with the "DSi enchanched mode" won't work on the 3DS... But I hope not...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think that even the Cyclo iEvo thingy with the "DSi enchanched mode" won't work on the 3DS... But I hope not...


Doubt it, the 3DS firmware isn't the same as the DSi firmware.


----------



## VashTS (Feb 25, 2011)

im not too worried about flash carts on 3ds, i don't plan on getting one until they are either hacked to some extent or cheaper.  

its too expensive for a handheld, its not really that impressive, and i already have 3 ds (get ds phat, ds lite, and dsi xl.)


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except if it indeed is a bug in the coding of the original software. It is a save game exploit in any case.. But we'll see in a month or so when the EU/US 3DS's hit the street :I

-Qtis


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 25, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> That topic is pointless. You didn't need confirmation, I could have told you that before they even announced the 3DS.
> 
> Oh, in case you didn't know already, the upcoming 3DS flashcarts won't work on the next portable system after the 3DS.



You sound really overconfident and rude. Mend your ways.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Costello made this thread so you can't object. You are not the only person on GBAtemp. Many other users wanted confirmation.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 25, 2011)

Chesskid1 said:
			
		

> gbatemp is a slow pony today
> 
> i mean there's already videos of flashcards being tested on a 3ds on youtube and they still using text confirmations /w no proof lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=revAXc2d514



well, I will try to make a video tomorrow, but this video just shows that what we said was right!


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 25, 2011)

I figured the flash cards wouldn't work. Meh, just wait for a workaround. No need to be impatient.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 25, 2011)

yes rupeeclock iEVO was announced after the 3ds but the review by AW shows tht there are many things missing or functioning properly for the cart... unless their programmers find the gaps in their logic, i think DSTWO will get it first due to their prev records
again i can say iEVO has a better chance at succeeding


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 25, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I feel really sorry for those people.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 25, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 25, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't hold true at all. The exploit behind the iEVO has been public for months now.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 25, 2011)

But... But... The firmware said it wasn't blocked by some stuff Nintendo put in.. I already ordered a 3DS by itself... I won't even have games... I was gonna order a SuperCard DS2 when I found a reputable seller, just for the 3DS...

I think I wasted my money on an order I can't cancel...


----------



## trumpet-205 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't understand what people is talking about. Current flashcart cannot run in 3DS mode. Meaning even if existing flashcart works on 3DS it can only run DS/DSi games. 3DS mode should be safe for quite awhile.

Also people blames flashcart/hacking for shovelware, which I doubt about it. You should blame Nintendo for not doing a quality control (ie. Nintendo signed every single games). A lot of good games came out during late DS cycles.


----------



## SS4 (Feb 25, 2011)

Isnt this because its a Japanese 3DS and the flashcart uses US game to fool the protection ?

What if the bootstrap/loader was using a Japanese game instead since the 3DS is region lock, maybe it could work. Otherwise lets wait til the US 3DS comes out and see then. What does the japanese message on screen says to? Does it say region lock or it says its not a game or something related to piracy?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 25, 2011)

there is a part of me who doesn't want the 3DS cracked because of the mass evacuation of developer support AND the Legal Actions behind it...we saw what happened when Sony's console got hacked too soon in it's product life cycle. Don't think Nintendo wouldn't be sore either!!


----------



## SS4 (Feb 25, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> there is a part of me who doesn't want the 3DS cracked because of the mass evacuation of developer support AND the Legal Actions behind it...we saw what happened when Sony's console got hacked too soon in it's product life cycle. Don't think Nintendo wouldn't be sore either!!



Even if current flashcart end up working on it it wont matter, since only DS game will be playable like that. We are still ways from having 3DS game flashcart so it wont hurt game sales at all concernhing 3DS games.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 25, 2011)

SS4 said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure there will still be a backlash from Nintendo, because they will look at Sony and see what damage and fear they have done.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone who thought otherwise was utterly blind.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 25, 2011)

SS4 said:
			
		

> Isnt this because its a Japanese 3DS and the flashcart uses US game to fool the protection ?
> 
> What if the bootstrap/loader was using a Japanese game instead since the 3DS is region lock, maybe it could work. Otherwise lets wait til the US 3DS comes out and see then. What does the japanese message on screen says to? Does it say region lock or it says its not a game or something related to piracy?


Finally a theory that makes sense.

Since ahtin can apparently test carts, we just need to edit one of the patch files that changes the bootstrapper to some Japanese game.
Volunteers? (I can't do something like that.)


----------



## Costello (Feb 25, 2011)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> Also people blames flashcart/hacking for shovelware, which I doubt about it. You should blame Nintendo for not doing a quality control (ie. *Nintendo signed every single games*). A lot of good games came out during late DS cycles.


are you sure? if you got a good source i'd like to read it.
I doubt it's true though, otherwise we'd have seen games like, well, porn/hentai ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and to gaia_gaia: 
1) there is a difference between assuming and verifying facts. Sites like gbatemp are reliable sources for facts verification. If theres one place where you'll find this info it's on gbatemp, not on 1up IGN or other mainstream sites.
2) there's been thousands of posts asking that question already, we're merely providing an answer

to others speculating: the NDS part of the 3DS isnt region locked afaik since the NDS wasnt region locked in the first place.
so i dont think its got to do with anything.


----------



## purechaos996 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I mean the 3DS would be running in DS(i) mode when the old DS(i) FlashCart was inserted so I would see no reason why it wouldn't work with maybe a firmware update, only question is will we be able to load 3DS games off those same flashcarts, I dont think so.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 25, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> there is a part of me who doesn't want the 3DS cracked because of the mass evacuation of developer support AND the Legal Actions behind it...we saw what happened when Sony's console got hacked too soon in it's product life cycle. Don't think Nintendo wouldn't be sore either!!


"Too soon"?
The 360, Wii and PS3 all came out roughly at the same time. The PS3 was the last to "fall", and you call that "too soon"?


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 25, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was referring to the PSP.


----------



## Eerpow (Feb 25, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> SS4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the 3DS doesn't block regular DS games that comes from other regions, same thing with the DSi.
The region lock on the 3DS is just for 3DS/DSi games. Though I read somewhere that not all games are going to be locked, can't find the link.

http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/news/24758


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 25, 2011)

Imagine if the 3DS came out, and like the PS3, it remains unhacked for ages and ages and ages...
Wow, imagine all the fake card names manufacturers would put out - R3DS


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 25, 2011)

I think all that's really required is a firmware update of some sorts onto the carts, since they are being recognized by the 3DS itself. But who knows, maybe Nintendo really did up the security on preventing carts altogether.


----------



## haddad (Feb 25, 2011)

Wait how does he use 1 microsd card for all his flashcards? Can 1 microsd card have multiple firmware's?


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 25, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Wait how does he use 1 microsd card for all his flashcards? Can 1 microsd card have multiple firmware's?


Sure it can, I've got __aio and _dstwo on the same microSD card.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 25, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> Wait how does he use 1 microsd card for all his flashcards? Can 1 microsd card have multiple firmware's?


Of course, I am running The Quad-Boot, AKAIO, Supercard DSonei and two EOS, and other homebrew firmwares all on one 8gig


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 25, 2011)

:-(, nice video! a shame about the flashcards.
but NICE!!! i've never seen a white dsiXL before! How cool!!


----------



## bog500 (Feb 25, 2011)

...


----------



## sightlight (Feb 25, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> That was expected.
> 
> Now the countdown has started, let's see how many time the 3DS will resist.
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHA me too!  That would be trippy


----------



## doyama (Feb 25, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> SS4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It really doesn't have to do with what game they used. If you read the analysis of how the DSi hack actually works. it basically just parrots a specific stream of data whenever the DS asks for something during the boot process. They could have used anything and it wouldn't have mattered.

http://hackmii.com/2010/02/lawsuit-coming-in-3-2-1/

If you wanted to be lazy, you could just switch up the order of the boot sequence and the cart returns the wrong value and then doesn't load. If you wanted to be a bit more secure, you could disable the payload that causes the cart to go into secondary mode.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 25, 2011)

The question now is would will hack the 3ds bets are open NOW 

would it be a current team or will a new never before team rise to the challenge ?


----------



## atomex (Feb 25, 2011)

Nooo please!!

Don´t hack the 3DS yet!

Will be the oportunity from the piracy to kill the console.

At less leave recover it the money inverted it.


Please, don´t give force to the piracy please, the console come prepared for
multimedia and others things that the homebrew can offer us.

Just a moment please... just a moment.

(Sorry for my english)


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 25, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read that article before. Multiple times. And it's still a possibility. Not for the reason you're stating, but because the 3DS is somewhat region-locked. To what extent? I don't know. If someone could test a legitimate US/EU DS game in the 3DS, that would put some questions to rest.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 25, 2011)

That is some heavy breathing in that video.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 25, 2011)

well can the 3ds play videos  that we put in the SD ?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 25, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt quite get this part... u are saying u doubt if nintendo signed every single game correct? if they did sign, then we would have seen hentai? shouldnt it be like, if nintendo didnt sign all games then games (tht are not for the ds audience) like hentai would appear on it. Love plus and valentine day did appear

about the region locking... didnt AR bypass it on the ps2? how did it do so without hacking into the console? couldnt someone make something for the 3ds in tht way? it would be fun if there was a hack like the wii for the 3ds (i reaaallly doubt tht)

If sony doesnt like Action Replay or similar but it did work on a non-modded ps2, then its possible to make a certain game-mimicking cart to work on the 3ds and bypass the region lock correct? 

PS - I am congratulating u in advance for reaching 9k posts... i gift u a 3ds that is locked to the chinese region or tell lolzed to donate u his


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 25, 2011)

I put the translation of the screen up in the first post (not that you guys couldn't guess what it means).  I hope that's ok Costy.  If not, feel free to remove it


----------



## bmtrocks (Feb 25, 2011)

I find this very interesting.  if Flashcarts do manage to get working on the 3DS, would stuff like emulators and other apps run better due to the specs of the 3DS?  Or are those reliant on the cart itself?


----------



## indask8 (Feb 25, 2011)

bmtrocks said:
			
		

> I find this very interesting.  if Flashcarts do manage to get working on the 3DS, would stuff like emulators and other apps run better due to the specs of the 3DS?  Or are those reliant on the cart itself?



No, DS flashcarts on 3DS will still run on DS Mode (66Mhz) (if cyclo Ievolution or any real DSi flashcart can run on 3DS then the cpu speed will be x2).


----------



## jlf278 (Feb 25, 2011)

bmtrocks said:
			
		

> I find this very interesting.  if Flashcarts do manage to get working on the 3DS, would stuff like emulators and other apps run better due to the specs of the 3DS?  Or are those reliant on the cart itself?


The emulators currently out for the DS would likely require optimization for the 3DS for the new hardware to really shine, but the 3DS is definitely capable of better emulation given the specs.  For a nintendo emulator, it might not make any difference, but the 3DS is likely capable of N64 emulation whereas the DS was not.  Only a couple flash carts, like the Supercard DSTWO, have processors on board, in which case the emulators can use either the flash cart's or handheld's hardware.   No idea how long we'll have to wait to see some good emulators for the 3DS.  It's possible that the 3DS is protected well enough that homebrewers will only be able to access the same old processor that handles DS games on the 3DS...at least for a while.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> I put the translation of the screen up in the first post (not that you guys couldn't guess what it means).



I have actually got that same message to appear on my DSi XL with 1.4.1E FW when using the DSTwo: I was trying to get iMenu to work and somehow the first install corrupted the DSTwo loader. It did show the Fish Tycoon on the DSi Menu and so forth. Just didn't load the OS. The message was in English though..


-Qtis


----------



## BanditKing (Feb 25, 2011)

What you expected Nintendo to do nothing?

Probably some extra protections built in the FW or inside the hardware.


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 25, 2011)

My bets:
1st Supercard Team
2nd Acekard Team (3DS flashcart)
3rd Supercard Team (3DS Flashcart)

*Posts merged*



			
				BanditKing said:
			
		

> What you expected Nintendo to do nothing?
> 
> Probably some extra protections built in the FW or inside the hardware.


It's in the hardware.  That's been confirmed since last April.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 25, 2011)

So if there were 3DS flashcarts will they be able to play games from different regions?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't say I'm not surprised, but not upset over the whole ordeal. It's okay, though. Can only expect it to be 'fixed' in the months to come.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 25, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> My bets:
> 1st Supercard Team
> 2nd Acekard Team (3DS flashcart)
> 3rd Supercard Team (3DS Flashcart)
> ...



added you bet to a list i am doing let see which temper is right


----------



## Chrisketchum1 (Feb 25, 2011)

For myself, I proudly buy my games. I usually slap a ROM or an ISO on a backup loader but I always get the game still.

Now, the reason I want the 3DS to be hacked instantly not for the fact of piracy OR backing up, but I'm absolutely disgusted on how the 3DS is region locked. It was a VERY hard thing for me to cancel my 3DS order from Japan due to this lock. At this point, I don't even care if I can create a backup. All I want is 1 3DS which is able to play ANY game I want...


----------



## naruses (Feb 25, 2011)

Bummer, I guess that they are gonna make us buy a new flashcart and just for DS Mode.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2011)

naruses said:
			
		

> Bummer, I guess that they are gonna make us buy a new flashcart and just for DS Mode.



Doesn't seem like too bad of an idea. Just buy the 3ds games? O.o


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't believe people actually expected these older carts to work on the 3DS...

I hope the 3DS gets hacked for homebrew sake, but at the same time Nintendo got screwed over with the Wii and DS so I hope people actually have to buy games for it.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm interested to see how the iEvolution turns out on the 3DS...  Is it our saving grace of a Flash Cart?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> I'm interested to see how the iEvolution turns out on the 3DS...  Is it our saving grace of a Flash Cart?



If so, I wouldn't be surprised.. Cyclo may very well be the first with their foot in the door this time around.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 25, 2011)

So I guess now we just play the waiting game...


----------



## ferret7463 (Feb 25, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> So I guess now we just play the waiting game...


well in the mean time you can stick with your older DS or you can buy used DS games from $5-$20 a piece. Just be patient.


----------



## haddad (Feb 25, 2011)

bog500 said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohh, kool. The only reason I was asking cuz when Nintendo does the next DSi Update (1.4.2) so I can use 1 microsd card to test out all 14 of my flashcards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Instead of 1 micro sd card per flashcard..


----------



## Astoria (Feb 25, 2011)

And what about 3DS roms?

Somebody has tried to see what a 3DS game contains?


----------



## Shebang (Feb 25, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> So if there were 3DS flashcarts will they be able to play games from different regions?


A quick look into my crystalball says "Yes, they can't".






 LOL, who knows what the manufacturers come up with ...


----------



## Mesiskope (Feb 25, 2011)

_*slash*_


----------



## machomuu (Feb 25, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> And what about 3DS roms?
> 
> Somebody has tried to see what a 3DS game contains?


This thread isn't about 3DS roms, and AFAIK, no they haven't.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Josephvb10 said:
			
		

> And what about 3DS roms?
> 
> Somebody has tried to see what a 3DS game contains?



The games are barely out, don't get ahead of yourself champ


----------



## Nathan-NL (Feb 25, 2011)

Not really suprising news, now we all just wait and see how long it takes before also the 3DS gets hacked. My bet it's going to take less time than the DSi.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nathan-NL said:
			
		

> Not really suprising news, now we all just wait and see how long it takes before also the 3DS gets hacked. My bet it's going to take less time than the DSi.



Part of me hopes it doesn't get hacked, and part of me hopes it does because of the crappy region locking.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 25, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Nathan-NL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of me hopes there would be an exploit or tool to *just* get rid of the region locking.  It'd be good for us and Nintendo's wallet.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 25, 2011)

Nathan-NL said:
			
		

> Not really suprising news, now we all just wait and see how long it takes before also the 3DS gets hacked. My bet it's going to take less time than the DSi.


Wow. LESS time then the DSi?

I expect it to take a bit more time. Even with many efforts, it will take a while.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, since if i had a job and money, i wouldn't mind buying 3DS games that i want, but shelling out tons of money for a japanese system so i play games we won't get is crazy, Nintendo is annoying.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> Josephvb10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rom is short for read only memory and is actually referring to a physical object.
The "roms" on a computer are actually dumps of the content of the rom.

Maybe he just wants to see the inside of a 3DS cartridge.
There are already pictures of a 3DS being disassembled.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 25, 2011)

M[u said:
			
		

> ddy]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know whats roms are lol

I seriously doubt he wanted to see inside a 3DS cartridge, especially since he already asked about roms.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> I know whats roms are lol
> 
> I seriously doubt he wanted to see inside a 3DS cartridge, especially since he already asked about roms.


In that case I have to agree that he's a little ahead of himself.


----------



## EpicJungle (Feb 25, 2011)

Not surprising, but at least i got a look at how the 3DS home screen looks/sounds like! :D


----------



## Agent Orange (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not surprised. Oh well. When my 3DS gets here, I'll at least have Pokemon to keep myself occupied and maybe some stuff that comes out this year that I know I'm buying (Paper Mario


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 25, 2011)

Flash-cart Firmware updates for compatibility on the 3DS? daym maybe in a few years.


----------



## Astoria (Feb 25, 2011)

Well i just ask for inside the cartdriges. The content of the games, the files...


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you captian obvious i KNEW that they would fail nintendo ain't stupid ya know but given time i bet nintendo would be pwn'd once again wait and see......im stuck on limbo on getting either a 360 or 3ds...decisions desicions


----------



## Arwen20 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm disappointed, but I can't say I'm surprised. It would be great if a simple firmware update on current carts would correct this issue. I imagine this won't be the case. Maybe by the time the 3ds comes out in NA a working flashcart will be available. Preferrably, I would like to see a flashcart that will allow 3d homebrew apps. However, since it took quite a while to unlock dsi mode I imagine it will be a while before we see flashcarts such as this.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Feb 26, 2011)

e


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 26, 2011)

ferret7463 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't own a DS anymore.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> So I guess now we just play the waiting game...


Or just buy the game legit and not deal with waiting for a hack.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, for me they are developing right now the card, so we could wait, there is no way of stoping us.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 26, 2011)

The SC team said it would be possible to get the DStwo to function (after an update) due to the CPU. Although if Nintendo's using some sort of way to detect the FPGA, then it's impossible.


----------



## link_991 (Feb 26, 2011)

We needed new carts for the DSi, which was more or less a redesign of the DS Lite/Phat with a couple changes. Was anyone expecting our current carts to work with an entirely new system?
And correct me if I'm wrong, but even if firmware updates could somehow allow the play of NDS games via current flashcarts in the 3DS, wouldn't we need new cards for 3DS roms due to the hardware changes? It's not like we can put DS roms on a GBA cart and play them, even if it's inserted in a DS system.


----------



## DxEggman (Feb 26, 2011)

So many people on GBATemp don't want a 3ds flash card! Flash cards havent killed a nintendo systtem to date; the shovelware mountain that came with the dsi is often linked to flashcards but the ds has been loaded with crap from day one.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Feb 26, 2011)

DxEggman said:
			
		

> So many people on GBATemp don't want a 3ds flash card! Flash cards havent killed a nintendo systtem to date; the shovelware mountain that came with the dsi is often linked to flashcards but the ds has been loaded with crap from day one.


Correction. So many people on GBATemp SAY they don't want a 3DS flashcart, they think it makes them look better.


----------



## fairuza (Feb 26, 2011)

within 30 days of the usa 3ds release at least one ds/i flashcard will work on the 3ds (for ds games, not 3ds). count on it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> The SC team said it would be possible to get the DStwo to function (after an update) due to the CPU. Although if Nintendo's using some sort of way to detect the FPGA, then it's impossible.



Source? O.o


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 26, 2011)

has anyone tried the acekard and dstt.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 26, 2011)

L-Lawliet said:
			
		

> DxEggman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said this a while back, I don't remember where, though.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Feb 26, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> has anyone tried the acekard and dstt.



This. Someone try it out please


----------



## L-Lawliet (Feb 26, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> L-Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to start an argument but it's pretty obvious to see who is trying to look "good" when they say they don't want a 3DS flascart.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2011)

My question might be pretty silly, but... I'm just curious. How did these guys manage to get a 3DS even before the release in Japan?!? Today is the 26th in Singapore but this was posted yesterday!! You mean HK already sells it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, an update for modern carts to work on the 3DS to work in DS/DSi mode is possible IMO, if the companies get their hands on a 3DS, that is. They must also test their new firmware on the DS/DSi to prove that it is functioning properly.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 26, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> My question might be pretty silly, but... I'm just curious. How did these guys manage to get a 3DS even before the release in Japan?!? Today is the 26th in Singapore but this was posted yesterday!!
> 
> Anyway, an update for modern carts to work on the 3DS to work in DS/DSi mode is possible IMO, if the companies get their hands on a 3DS, that is. They must also test their new firmware on the DS/DSi to prove that it is functioning properly.


the stores got them in days ago


----------



## L-Lawliet (Feb 26, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> My question might be pretty silly, but... I'm just curious. How did these guys manage to get a 3DS even before the release in Japan?!? Today is the 26th in Singapore but this was posted yesterday!! You mean HK already sells it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes games get shipped/delivered a day early, maybe that's what happened here, although I think the sources may have contacts that work in shops.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 26, 2011)

link_991 said:
			
		

> We needed new carts for the DSi, which was more or less a redesign of the DS Lite/Phat with a couple changes. Was anyone expecting our current carts to work with an entirely new system?
> And correct me if I'm wrong, but even if firmware updates could somehow allow the play of NDS games via current flashcarts in the 3DS, wouldn't we need new cards for 3DS roms due to the hardware changes? It's not like we can put DS roms on a GBA cart and play them, even if it's inserted in a DS system.



Actually original you could do that.  In the old nintendo DS systems you had to put ds roms in a gba cart to make them work, and insert a special adapter in the top slot.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 26, 2011)

When the iphone, PS3, Blueray were released they said it that no one could crack/hack and so what we got it? Full cracked systems. Just wait, just wait...


----------



## doyama (Feb 26, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> My question might be pretty silly, but... I'm just curious. How did these guys manage to get a 3DS even before the release in Japan?!? Today is the 26th in Singapore but this was posted yesterday!! You mean HK already sells it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering that HK has couriers that go back and forth between Japan constantly they have some decent connections with some of the lower end store people. The managers won't trust them since they're xenophobic racists. But the clerks who get paid crap and are treated thusly, probably get a nice bonus for dealing with them.


----------



## doyama (Feb 26, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> When the iphone, PS3, Blueray were released they said it that no one could crack/hack and so what we got it? Full cracked systems. Just wait, just wait...



Considering even the DSi still hasn't been fully cracked yet, it's not very wise to extrapolate what could or could not happen. But past indications 'might' point to DS games being playable on the 3DS, but 3DS games not being playable.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope that there will be a soft-mod for the 3DS.  Therefore, flash carts will be irrelevant and since the 3DS comes with a SD card, you really don't have to buy anything to pirate games.  
In the meanwhile, the iEvo is still our only hope.  

As for playing 3DS games with a DS flash cart, I don't think it's farfetched at all since the first DS flash carts were basically GBA flash carts.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 26, 2011)

Quick question. Why is everyone still waiting for the iEvo to be tested? Don't a lot of folks have 'em by now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got mine via FedEx Overnight Priority yesterday. The question is, according to my tracking map image, how did my package go 500 mph?


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> how did my package go 500 mph?


its called a plane


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be content with that :3


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 26, 2011)

Well the 3DS isn't released yet.  These people only have one because they work for/own a game store.  The chances of them having a certain flash cart is very low.  
Plus, it wouldn't work since the iEvo can only be played on US/EU DSes.


----------



## KidIce (Feb 26, 2011)

rdurbin said:
			
		

> link_991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed. :-)

Some one wasn't around in the Pass-Me/Flash-Me days.

I don't currently care about a 3DS mode flash cart, but I'd like to see DS mode opened up. I've got a fat pile of legit DS carts I'd rather not have to cart around to play. I felt the same way about the DS and GBA, I didn't care initially about seeing a DS flash cart. I only had a few DS games then and some of them, once completed I would never play again, so carrying around a 3 or so wasn't a big deal. My GBA collection was fairly big back then, and the games I wanted for the DS didn't come fast enough in the early days so I was actually using my GBA flash cart as often (or maybe even more) as I was playing DS games. I was glad I didn't have to carry anything beyond my GBA flash cart to have a good portion of my GBA games w/ me. Looking at the current line up for the 3DS I suspect I'll be in a similar position w/ the 3DS early on.

I also don't want to have to chose which system to take w/ me or worse, lug around both so I can continue to use my DS flash cart.

I half expected Nintendo not to even care about locking up DS mode on the 3D against flash carts. The platform will be dead soon, there really isn't any money to be made by protecting it... Not to say that I'm surprised they did eaither, mind.


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 26, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Plus, it wouldn't work since the iEvo can only be played on US/EU DSes.


Really? But then why does their user manual ask the consumer to use a DSi Enhanced game from their region (U,E,J,K) for the bootstrap?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




iEvolution is only known to work on EU/US DSi's... Check the site, and read around a little bit.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh damn I'm stupid. I forgot planes go that far. I keep thinking that planes don't travel very fast when I'm on them, which is constantly as of late. :/


----------



## Rockman GFF (Feb 26, 2011)

The iEvolution isn't going to work or be tested regardless, until the Japanese Bootstrap is released.


----------



## DxEggman (Feb 26, 2011)

I for one hope we can at least play regular DS games on the 3ds (actually, im hanging on to my ds lite anyway).
But yeah, hopefully we can pirate 3ds games soon >
(Hey, ive been doin this since the days of the gbc, im not gonna change now!)


----------



## 9th_Sage (Feb 26, 2011)

Yep yep, not surprising at all.  We'll see if they can get them working.  Even if they do it won't mean 3DS flashcarts or something (I dunno why some people assume this is going to happen quickly).


----------



## Donald Serrot (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm hoping we can get DS roms working. As for 3DS games I hope those stay safe for a good while, it'd be a shame for those to get cracked wide open right at the start of the system. I'm still keeping my DSi around though. ;D


----------



## xakota (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm having to give up my DSiXL for my 3DS so I'm really hoping someone can get DSi flashcarts to work. There's a lot of games i still want to finish.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 26, 2011)

Donald Serrot said:
			
		

> I'm hoping we can get DS roms working. As for 3DS games I hope those stay safe for a good while, it'd be a shame for those to get cracked wide open right at the start of the system. I'm still keeping my DSi around though. ;D



I agree 100% with you.
Imagine how terribly it would affect Nintendo if we were to release some 3DS-mode flashcart from now.
We'd lose lots of developers who initially intended to make games because they're afraid we'd pirate them.
All that at the start of this new 3DS.
Its future would be destroyed.

EDIT: I just noticed: Instead of all that garbage about wanting flashcarts to keep all your games in one place, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let's hope Nintendo creates an update that enables you to copy the game + save off the card and onto the 3DS, with the limit of 1 transfer per cart so people don't spread one game around the whole world with one cart.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 26, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Donald Serrot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^ This... Right there. Majority of people are hoping that this is what's going to happen. We bide our time before a hack/flashcart is released. For as long as possible... That way we can let a lot of great games come out. The 3DS has potential, and it would suck if it were ruined by Pirating and driving away game devs...


----------



## leeday100196 (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, my turn. to quote a favourite phrase from one of my favourite videos, 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> THIS IS BULLSHIT!


All jokes aside, I hope supercard are already on this like a FAT KID on a CUPCAKE, because if they can't come up with something by the end of March, I am officially screwed. Every game i own (except HeartGold, Brain Training and Game & Watch Classic Collection) is on my SuperCard.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2011)

Obviously that would happen just like Dsi at first:
[youtube]Nxsxzd3ic90[/youtube]


----------



## DxEggman (Feb 26, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Donald Serrot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do i read this as sarcasm? XD


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't really support piracy or what (although I do pirate a few and buy a few) but I'm quite confident that flashcarts like dstwo or the ievos (don't really know the name, sorry!) can run in DS mode after a firmware update. The 3DS did show that those were fish tycoon or whatever else games which were being displayed but just refused to open. Once this matter is solved, then the 3DS can run in DS mode already. Automatic updates are no problems as I have read that you can disable them with parental controls or turning off wifi.

The only thing though, is, when the carts' firmware is updated to cater the 3DS, will it still work on the DS/DSi? The companies have got to try hard on this!


----------



## leeday100196 (Feb 26, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Obviously that would happen just like Dsi at first:
> [youtube]Nxsxzd3ic90[/youtube]


That video is very boring. Either way they cracked the DSi, so they SHOULD be able to crack the 3DS...unless Ninty has finally done the impossible at which case I start buying all my games again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i start buying my games again, I'm leaving GBAtemp, as it won't be of any use to me LOL JK this place is my online home.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope we get a DS-mode flashcart early into the lifespan so I can trade in my DSi for some 3DS games.

I think Team Twiizers will crack it pretty quick, but wisely hold off on releasing an exploit of any sort. Either that or do everything in their power to prevent piracy in the exploit(impossible, and thus unlikely).


----------



## gluxon (Feb 26, 2011)

This is my educated guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The current DSi flash carts show themselves as their logo (without the fake game certificates) in the 3DS since they don't have 3DS detection in them yet. They currently run detection to see if they're in a DSi and then show the fake certificate if the are, but if they aren't they show their old flash cart ID's. Until now, if the device isn't a DSi (XL), it's a DS or DS Lite. The 3DS is using the same block introduced in DSi 1.4.

This means that flash cart developers now have to release new flash carts to add 3DS detection, or just completely remove the DSi detection and always show the fake ID.

Assuming the above is correct, I predict the AceKard team will be first to get their flash cart running on a 3DS due to its ugradable firmware. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3DS mode is what has the anti-piracy Nintendo calls too complicated for humans, not DS mode. If new anti-piracy was added to DS/DSi mode, Nintendo would have to re-release every DS/DSi game to comply with the new Common/Private keys.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 26, 2011)

Mchief298 said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually AFAIK the DSi mode works only on EU/US DSi's. DS mode works like every other DS mode flashcart for the DSi. You can see the needed enhanced games for the DSi mode from the bootloader readme files (v1.0 bootloader US/EU). Those games haven't been released outside the EU/US  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far we do need a EU/US DSi to see if it works or not..

-Qtis


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever wondered why some people here (including me) started buying flashcarts?

Because over here, many shops buy those cheap DS blankcarts and just load the roms inside, and charging it at the same price as the original legit carts! These spoil very easily (within a few months) and you just wasted S$70 on a game which is also considered not legit and stolen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: my bad, I shouldn't have linked this to the post.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 26, 2011)

gluxon said:
			
		

> This is my educated guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



youre new to all of this,hu? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They show the game ID, not own logo and for sure they don't use the same Protection like on DSI. Also, most Flashcards today have "upgradeable" Firmwares, AceKart is one of them. Other examples are SCDS 1 and 2, Ez Flash, IEVO etc.


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2011)

WOW THE JAPANESE RELEASE OF THE 3DS IS OUT IN LOCAL NEWS TODAY.

And it's selling like hotcakes


----------



## Elvarg (Feb 26, 2011)

Theres a R4 Flashcart that apparently works on the 3DS

video

http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0138/v/swf/qp...==&showAd=0


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 26, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Theres a R4 Flashcart that apparently works on the 3DS
> 
> video
> 
> http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0138/v/swf/qp...==&showAd=0


Yeah, unfortunately nintendo didn't bllock  one type of r4....

http://www.r4idsn.com/

*must....purchase.....this.....r4....*


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Elvarg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a real R4i and not a clone??

Haha, I knew it. If this were real and not sarcasm, then I was right all along. Nintendo cared about those famous flashcarts like sc, but had neglected those R4s.


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice job from r4idsn team, what game do they use? looks like carnival games?


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 26, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Is that a real R4i and not a clone??
> 
> Haha, I knew it. If this were real and not sarcasm, then I was right all along. Nintendo cared about those famous flashcarts like sc, but had neglected those R4s.



didn't the dsi block every single flashcart there was at that time?
and then the dsi 1.4.1 update block only specific carts? 


and now one r4 has got though nintendo's  "Unbrakable" AP with no new hardware...


----------



## HaniKazmi (Feb 26, 2011)

When's the official release date? Today? I thought it would be cracked quite quickly, but release day is a poor sign for ninty.


----------



## Dbgtgoten (Feb 26, 2011)

Ha thats funny cause i just read a person saying who do you think will win ? DStwo or Ievo
Then they went on to saying If this was a movie R4 Team would win, guess were in a movie XDDDDD i'd like to see how many R4 clones actually work on the 3ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyone got a R4I-SDHC? please test =)


----------



## chris888222 (Feb 26, 2011)

The very next time, you will be forced to update to the next firmware (possibly? just don't turn off wi-fi) and this cart will be blocked. Seriously I didn't expect the AP of the 3DS to be this 'weak'.


----------



## KidIce (Feb 26, 2011)

And now that one team has their cart working on the 3DS, the rest will just reverse engineer that cart and switch to their method. Every updateable cart should be working w/in a week or two.


----------



## samethernet (Feb 26, 2011)

People, do remember that many flashcards these days has an upgradable chipset (internal loader), this was used to counteract dsi updates, but the teams would probably make use of it so they can also counteract the 3ds firmware

I hope they do as i'm an owner of the 
EZflash VI


----------



## SS4 (Feb 27, 2011)

I think as long as u have a CPU on a cart u can fool any protection system because the system can only base its detection on whatever data it receives or it can probe from the cart itself so it can always be fooled by a CPU sending it what it needs.

So cart with CPU should be able to bypass any protection with correct firmware.

Now I could think of only one way to block card with CPU. That is if the system checked for voltage or power draw from the cartridge to see if its withing range from said game since the CPU increase power draw. In that case it would be impossible to fake unless we add battery in the cart too lol.

Anyways now that it seems to be proven that the 3DS is no uncrackable (R4) wel see some update roll out soon ^^


----------



## leeday100196 (Mar 1, 2011)

SS4 said:
			
		

> I think as long as u have a CPU on a cart u can fool any protection system because the system can only base its detection on whatever data it receives or it can probe from the cart itself so it can always be fooled by a CPU sending it what it needs.
> 
> So cart with CPU should be able to bypass any protection with correct firmware.
> 
> ...


It is plausible, but because we have shown that the R4 has cracked the 3DS, it has been proven that they haven't utilized it, and they can't update the hardware of the console without recreating it entirely (ie. 3DSi/3DS XL). The first cart to some to mind when I think of this is the Supercard, but currently (as I write this) it is unusable on 3DS, but its team is probably busy fixing it already (I for one hope so, because it's the only card I have apart from M3 and I'm almost certain that it is blocked).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 1, 2011)

Some people have commented that they could block cards like the SCDS2 by examining the power consumption (or something like that) the card eats up, and while possible, I can't see them doing something like that without affecting special games that have distinct operations on the cards, like Battle & Get! Pokemon Typing DS, which has a Bluetooth transmitter for the supplied keyboard.


----------



## leeday100196 (Mar 1, 2011)

You're right. BTW has anyone thought to test the M3i Zero or any similar card? It's unlikely that they'll work anyway, but it's at the very least worth a shot, I mean what's the worst that could happen?



			
				lenselijer said:
			
		

> Nice job from r4idsn team, what game do they use? looks like carnival games?
> it more looks like Super Mario Bros to me
> 
> QUOTE(Rockman GFF @ Feb 26 2011, 02:51 PM) The iEvolution isn't going to work or be tested regardless, until the Japanese Bootstrap is released.


sorry for the triple post,.... but IT WAS TESTED AND IT WORKS!!!


----------



## chaoswanderer (Jun 7, 2011)

just for those who have it and are wondering the m3i zero gmp-z003 does not work with update... ps any info on eshop im getting error message of maintenance


----------



## skater-girl-yumi (Jun 7, 2011)

my ez flash vi isnt working with the new 3DS 2.0.0-2E update either  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it says:
"an error has occurred. press and hold the power button to turn the system off. please refer to the operations manual for details."


----------

